# LYS in Abilene,TX



## yarnies (Jul 27, 2011)

Yarnies is located at 2506 south 7th street, Abilene,TX 325-455-5463.
Tues & Thurs - 10 - 8
Wed & Frid - 10 - 6
Sat - 10 - 4
Knit/Crochet/Spin night is every Tues starting at 6 - hope to see you there!


----------



## trudys627 (Apr 4, 2011)

My son is stationed in Abilene with the AF. Sorry I missed this when we went to visit.


----------



## mebo (May 30, 2011)

And I'll be moving back to Coleman County when we retire. Glad to hear you are open. I'll be seeing you!


----------



## vicki in texas (Jun 21, 2011)

I live in Abilene too, will be sure to stop by.


----------



## Amaw (Nov 7, 2011)

yarnies said:


> Yarnies is located at 2506 south 7th street, Abilene,TX 325-455-5463.
> Tues & Thurs - 10 - 8
> Wed & Frid - 10 - 6
> Sat - 10 - 4
> Knit/Crochet/Spin night is every Tues starting at 6 - hope to see you there!


Still using this schedule?


----------

